# Nutty Spinach Dip



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Spinach Dip

1 jar (10-12 oz.) Marie's Ranch Style dressing
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach (thawed and well drained)
2 Tbsp. Campbell's dry vegetable soup and recipe mix
1/4 cup chopped walnuts

In medium bowl, combine all ingredients. Cover, refrigerate at least 2 hours.


Garnish with additional chopped walnuts. Use as a vegetable dip or as a filling for stuffed mushrooms. 

Makes 1 1/2 cups.


----------

